# Word of the Day... Portage



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

Portage: the carrying of a boat or its cargo between two navigable waters.
"_the return journey was made much simpler by portage_"

carry (a boat or its cargo) between navigable waters.
"_they are incapable of portaging a canoe_"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

I was in elementary school when I learned about the word "portage", and on a boat trip a few years later got to experience portaging.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Would it be considered _portage,
regardless of the method of the carrying?

(Manual or large equipment... )_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Would it be considered _portage,
> regardless of the method of the carrying?
> 
> (Manual or large equipment... )_


Either or, though I have always seen portage as being manual, on foot, however...

Portage: noun · _the act of carrying; carriage_

- Traditional portaging... carrying, manual, on foot.

- Lazy man's portaging... behind a trailer or on wheels, pulled by a motorized vehicle.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Are these possible correct usages?  

The large ship required cranes and heavy equipment, for its _portage_ to deeper waters.

and possibly.....

_Portage_ of the rowboats and passengers and their supplies, took many people, several hours.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Are these possible correct usages?
> 
> The large ship required cranes and heavy equipment, for its _portage_ to deeper waters.
> 
> ...


I see both as being perfectly acceptable, as portage applies to the movement (carriage) of boats, cargo and goods overland, from one navigable water to another, so by crane, by foot, by wheeled vehicle, etc.

Personally, if I were using the term portage, it would apply to _on foot_.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Thank you for these replies, @Aunt Marg  !  

I didn't mean to force you into teaching , 

but I much enjoy, learning how to actually utilize a word I haven't myself used, in the past.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

Nice!  The word triggered a host of happy memories - canoe trips up the river in my hometown, large flatback canoes to and from an old lumber camp up in Canada, floating the muddy rivers of central IL fishing for catfish, a flatback Grumman aluminum canoe that was faster than greased lightning with a proper motor on back and two fishing canoes with outboard flotation.  Was my affair with canoes obvious or what?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Thank you for these replies, @Aunt Marg  !
> 
> I didn't mean to force you into teaching ,
> 
> but I much enjoy, learning how to actually utilize a word I haven't myself used, in the past.


ROFLMAO!

I'm no teacher, Kaila, in fact I failed miserably at English in school, I just try and look at it from a few different perspectives, running with the one that appeases my needs the best.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 6, 2021)

When I was a lad, my grandma would always have a big pot of hot portage ready for breakfast. Milk and brown sugar was delicious.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

Pappy said:


> When I was a lad, my grandma would always have a big pot of hot portage ready for breakfast. Milk and brown sugar was delicious.



BOO, Oh BOO (said with a grimace and a groan) 

Edit Note: @Pappy , After thinking about it some more, I need to upgrade my response to your groaner.   






Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Nice!  The word triggered a host of happy memories - canoe trips up the river in my hometown, large flatback canoes to and from an old lumber camp up in Canada, floating the muddy rivers of central IL fishing for catfish, a flatback Grumman aluminum canoe that was faster than greased lightning with a proper motor on back and two fishing canoes with outboard flotation.  Was my affair with canoes obvious or what?


I'm in your camp this morning, Jon, in that I remember when I was learning the word for the first time, it was a book the teacher was reading to the class that resulted in the word _portage_ being brought up, and I remember the illustration in the book was of two men carrying their canoe overhead through the bush.

A great uncle and I used to go out canoeing often when I was in my teens. We always went out in the early evening and it was one of the most relaxing things I have ever done. We'd stay fairly close to shore, paddle slowly, and take in all that nature offered. A super great way to get to that special place where no others are around.

Wonderful memories indeed.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm in your camp this morning, Jon, in that I remember when I was learning the word for the first time, it was a book the teacher was reading to the class that resulted in the word _portage_ being brought up, and I remember the illustration in the book was of two men carrying their canoe overhead through the bush. Wonderful memories indeed.
> 
> A great uncle and I used to go our canoeing often when I was in my teens. We always went out in the early evening and it was one of the most relaxing things I have ever done. We'd stay fairly close to shore, paddle slowly, and take in all that nature offered. A super great way to get to that special place where no others are around.


I am ashamed to say we once played a dirty trick with a canoe.  We paddled a little ways up river, turned it over trapping air underneath and then floated through the park to see if anyone would notice.  They did notice, we learned a lesson or two in the process and never did it again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am ashamed to say we once played a dirty trick with a canoe.  We paddled a little ways up river, turned it over trapping air underneath and then floated through the park to see if anyone would notice.  They did notice, we learned a lesson or two in the process and never did it again.


LOL!

For many years the elementary school I went to took grade 7 students on a boat trip each year. It was 4 days long in all, we camped on beaches in tents, went on canoe trips, had evening bonfires, a lot of fun.

Anyhow, I remember the lead-up to when I went on the boat trip, we all took a water safety class held at the local pool, where we had to swim in our clothes and shoes, and take a canoe out and swamp it, then try and turn the canoe upright again and climb back in.


----------

